# Check this baby out



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

http://www.dpreview.com/news/0502/05021704canon_eos350d.asp

Been looking for a month or two and Ive read rumors of this camera coming soon. Well today it was official and if Uncle Sam is nice to me this year this baby is mine. A Suweet camera. I was actually looking at the model this one is replacing but now I think Ill wait for this one. Look out Photog Forum, Im coming in running! lol

Zac


----------



## Free_loader (Nov 4, 2004)

*drool*


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*Yeppers*

My wife says no, cause of the price but I've got a month or so to work on that. I dont think she realizes how much money we spend on processing and film. I might even throw the kids out as bait! lol Sure would take some good pictures of the girls while we are on vacation this summer! Man Im bad, using my kids! HeHeHe

Zac


----------



## Free_loader (Nov 4, 2004)

hehe throw those kids out there .. i don't think there is any better excuse for owning a digi cam ... ;-)

tell her to weigh the cost of the camera against the value of preserving family history ..  .. digital pictures last forever


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

Nice camera,

what size lens are you getting it with and where are you purchasing the camera? DPreview says the body is going for $900.


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*kit*

Ill probably get the kit to start. It comes with the EF-S18-55mm which seems like a good place to start. Once I get over that I may purchase another but for now that will get me going. I think the kit goes for $999, lets all hope Uncle Sam is nice or Ill be still using the old Mavica! lol

Zac

EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 USM


----------



## Newt (May 25, 2004)

Don't forget a larger compact flash card. 8 megs will eat the one that comes with the camera pretty quick http://www.jr.com/JRSectionView.process?N=24304&Ne=10000

My G5 came with a 32 meg, totally inadequate. We purchased a 256 meg & that worked pretty well. Then we went on a vacation to Las Vegas, Grand Canyon & Sedona. Hmmm, better get another card. At the time J&R was offering a special on the 512 meg Ultra II with this viewer. http://www.jr.com/JRProductPage.process?Product=3682672

It works better than using the camera hooked up to the TV.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Sam's Club has the 1 giggers for $70. I was looking at them today. Not sure how competitive that price is but it sounded reasonable.
Mike


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

*1 Gb??*

Who makes that 1 Gb card and how fast is it? Do they carry larger cards?


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*I saw 8GB on the net*

But they were way overpriced(couple hundred bucks) and it sounds like the professionals on dpreview are all using 1GB cards and just buying several. Seems they didnt like having all their eggs in one basket, i.e. card failure=total loss.


----------



## Transport22 (Dec 2, 2004)

The Wall Street Journal dated 2-17-05 had a nice article about digital SLRs. They spoke kindly of the Canon Rebel XT. Good article. You should be able to get the camera body and lens for $999. Price war is coming if you want to wait a while.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

> Who makes that 1 Gb card and how fast is it?


I believe the 1 gig card was made by Lexar. Not sure about any specs. The display was at the Sam's on the I-10 east freeway in North Shore.

Mike


----------

